# ootheca Moving



## The_Monk (Jun 26, 2005)

My African Mantis laid an ootheca about a week and a half ago and she has laid it onthe tank lid. The lid has holes large enough for the lil' guys to get through so want to move it. Can I prise it off? or make arrangements to cover the holes with mesh or something? Any help anyone? :?


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2005)

You can slowly try to remove it. Use a sharp razor to help get it off. I peel mine off the lid and have never damaged one. Make sure you wait several days after it's laid to make sure it's good and dry.


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi,

You can just use a new razor sharp blade like Rick said, but try not to damage the Oothecae. Then you could pin or super glue it back to another surface ( only use super glue since other glues have chemicals that could kill the eggs. Hot glue will immediately cook the eggs, but be careful when you spray the Oothecae if pinned since the Oothecae can fall and damage the eggs.) If any of the back side of the Oothecae remains, the front portion should still survive. Good luck on the Oothecae  :wink:


----------



## The_Monk (Jun 27, 2005)

cheers i'll try it, it was laid over a week and a half ago so is dry. All this waiting for it to hatch and its not even been two weeks!!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

well you have to be patient man. I know how it fells I cant wait either


----------



## The_Monk (Jun 27, 2005)

One more thing, how do you know when the ootheca is about to hatch, I need to know when to get some food for the lil' guys. Currently feeding my mantis house flies and crickets which are too big!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

Usually this is how I know. When the ooth. is getting so soft that you can almost poke a finger threw.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooths don't change in any way right before hatching. I think most on here will agree with that. Just make sure you know when it was laid and around 4-6 weeks later start expecting some nymphs!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooths. are soft before hatching. When you said everyone might agree probably not every one but a couple.


----------

